

Ebola cure hope - wilsonfiifi
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/411030.stm

======
wilsonfiifi
Maybe not: [http://awoko.org/2014/07/21/sierra-leone-news-bitter-kola-
no...](http://awoko.org/2014/07/21/sierra-leone-news-bitter-kola-not-a-cure-
for-ebola-health-ministry/)

